# My silkies



## valleychicks (May 26, 2013)

I am so excited about my Silkies! They're blue (hard to see in pictures) and so teeny! My fiancé and I take them out of their tank every night and they follow me around the room. They're so cute! I want more silkies! 

Their names are Leonard and Penny and they are 5-6 days old.


----------



## megan013 (May 26, 2013)

They are sooo cute!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Love the chickies! Let me guess, you are a Big Bang Theory fan?!


----------



## valleychicks (May 26, 2013)

Haha, how did you guess? I couldn't come up with names and figured if I went male/female names I had a 50/50 chance.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

very very cute, i love silkies they have great personalities


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## valleychicks (May 26, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I love my silkies. They are my only chicks that are actually calm and let u cuddle with them.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Your little babies are precious!


----------

